# Just got my first smoker.....BBQ Pro from Sears



## muskistork (Jan 28, 2012)

I just got my first smoker.  It is a BBQ Pro from Sears.  It was $60 so I figured it was an affordable shot at smoking.  My brother-in-law has a weber bullet and we all love everything that comes off of it.  The BBQ Pro went together pretty easily, quality of material is probably what I would have expected for a $60 smoker.  

Looking for suggestions for my first smoke....I'll be seasoning it just as soon as the wind drops off a bit.  Some basic questions maybe someone can help me with...,

1) charcoal briquets or lump?  How much to use? and I assume I just place them on the coals after they are ready?

2) Wood Chips or Chunks?

3) What should my first smoke be?  Something easy, but tasty so my wife will let me keep smokin'.

this is a picture of the smoker


----------



## duanes (Feb 3, 2012)

.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Muskistork said:


> I just got my first smoker.  It is a BBQ Pro from Sears.  It was $60 so I figured it was an affordable shot at smoking.  My brother-in-law has a weber bullet and we all love everything that comes off of it.  The BBQ Pro went together pretty easily, quality of material is probably what I would have expected for a $60 smoker.
> 
> Looking for suggestions for my first smoke..Chicken is easy & cheap -- and tasty!!..I'll be seasoning it just as soon as the wind drops off a bit.  Some basic questions maybe someone can help me with...,
> 
> ...


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Muskistork*
> 
> 1) charcoal briquets or lump?  I would use Lump; burns hotter and longer, with less ash.  How much to use? This is something someone that has a unit like yours will have to answer. and I assume I just place them on the coals after they are ready? the briquets or lump ARE the coals
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like the guys answered your questions.

Now would you do us a favor & update your profile info to include your location, then head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome. Thanks!


----------

